# Lake Livingston help



## smithnwesson (Jan 2, 2015)

Looking to take a trip to LL and try my luck on some white bass. Can anyone help me out on boat lanes? I hear there are ALOT of stumps there. Looking to launch around Wolf Creek or near the dam area and fish around Pine island. I mainly fish Lake Conroe and I know LL is much bigger. Any help or input of hazards will be appreciated. I will be in a 22 ft center console.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

There was a thread on here, I believe last year about stump locations. Try doing a search for GPS and maybe it will help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Keep your eyes open on the northwest side of the island as it now has two tree off that sand bar. One can be seen fine the other one is almost under water so keep you eyes peeled good luck. The south side of the lake has some stumps take a look at a lake map and go slow. Have fun.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 2, 2015)

thanks for the info guys... I will try and get a report asap


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Boating lanes

This is from earlier this year post on the form on boating lanes. Hope this might help some.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/s...&page=7#/forumsite/20501/topics/543321?page=1

Tight lines folks!!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Also if you are going to fish Pine Island, you could avoid some stumps by launching at Beacon Bay or the state park.


----------

